# [Jan 26, 2013] Confest, Easter holidays, NSW Australia (NSW, Australia)



## Just Jen (Jan 25, 2013)

I know its a long shot, hence the reason for the advance post, but I'm currently working in a bottlo south of Melbourne. I plan to quit soon, very soon, been stocking up on tobacco with my staff discount card before it cuts out... I want to go to ConFest in NSW at Easter time but the only problem is I've got nobody to go with, even the 'hardcore punk' types don't wanna leave their jobs before the holiday period ends. So would there be anyone that would like to hitch up there/meet me there, then travel on from there? I had lived on squatted land before, so know the realities from the idealist squatter's version. I know it's tough, its fucking muddy sometimes, and sometimes your stomach growls like a beast when you haven't eatten in days. I also know that the times that I was squatting with no job, no cash, no nothing have been some of the greatest times of my life.


----------



## Just Jen (Jan 25, 2013)

> An administrator or the event organizer has deleted this event from the system.​
> *This thread has now been automatically locked.*​


----------

